# Problème synchronisation Game Center Iphone/iPad



## Pezetflo (21 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens de télécharger un jeu assez addictif (last day on earth).
J'ai téléchargé le jeu sur mon iPhone, mon compte Game Center a été créé, puis j'ai téléchargé le jeu sur mon iPad.

Lorsque j'ouvre le jeu sur l'un des deux devices c'est bien "player7430" sur le server 1 qui apparaît, donc ce sont bien les même comptes. 

Le problème c'est que l'avancement du jeu sur l'iPhone n'est pas pris en compte sur l'iPad, et vice versa...

Donc un même compte Game Center sur deux devices, même personnage mais pas de lien ni de synchro entre les deux.

Merci de votre aide jeunes éclairés de la pomme !


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2017)

Il faut poser la question aux développeurs du jeu. Si ils n'ont pas prévu la synchronisation de la partie entre les differents appareils, ça ne va pas se faire tout seul. (Et s'ils l'ont prévu, leur signaler que ça ne fonctionne pas les aidera à corriger le bug)


----------



## Pezetflo (21 Juillet 2017)

Ok merci Rémy de ta réponse, je pensais que la synchro dépendait d'Apple ou du Game Center. Mais je vais écrire au support du jeu.
Je posterais ma réponse si j'en ai une


----------



## Stryper60 (30 Août 2017)

Pezetflo a dit:


> Ok merci Rémy de ta réponse, je pensais que la synchro dépendait d'Apple ou du Game Center. Mais je vais écrire au support du jeu.
> Je posterais ma réponse si j'en ai une


Bonjour avez vous eu une réponse ou bien avez vous réussi 
J'ai le même problème que toi


----------

